# 955 tire pressure



## blackrag (Dec 11, 2011)

What is a good tire pressure to run on my 955 with a 70A loader and turf tires? I am preparing for winter plowing with a 380 power angle front blade with wings and have no idea. My owner's manual gives a wide range.? 8-24 lbs. I am guessing the loader and front blade aren't too far apart in weight.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No info on the tires themselves? I'd say that if you're using a loader, I'd head for the higher numbers. I'd put in say 18 PSI to begin with and then pick up some weight with the loader and see if the tires flatten out. If so, toss more PSI in there. Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------

